# Red Wattles for sale in Central Minnesota



## kranac (Sep 8, 2010)

Registered Red Wattles and RW + Hampshire crosses for sale. 

8 week old piglets:
Crosses $150 (Hampshire x Red Wattle) 
Registered breeding stock $350(quantities limited!) 

Silver fox rabbit, pork, etc for sale also.


----------



## Mare Owner (Feb 20, 2008)

Very nice looking pigs!

I think I saw a couple of your pigs last week. A family stopped to check out the Guinea hogs I have for sale on their way home from picking up a couple red wattles not too far from me. Nice hogs.


----------



## kranac (Sep 8, 2010)

Mare Owner said:


> Very nice looking pigs!
> 
> I think I saw a couple of your pigs last week. A family stopped to check out the Guinea hogs I have for sale on their way home from picking up a couple red wattles not too far from me. Nice hogs.


Aye; I sold 2 fine gilts this weekend to a good family. I still have Registered Red Wattles breeding stock left. And of course I have plenty that qualify as tasty bacon, hams, sausage and chops. 

Do you have Guinea hogs for sale also?

Kent


----------



## Mare Owner (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes, I've got feeders and weaners (unregistered) for sale. Will be weaning my registered ones for sale later this summer, they are just farrowing out now.

I was glad to discover someone so close had the Reg Wattles, they are a nice breed. If they weren't such big hogs (and weren't red) I'd consider trying some, but I like my small black pigs the best.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Whereabouts? I am near Milaca.


----------



## kranac (Sep 8, 2010)

Our farm is in Milaca. 

Www.littlehouseinthewoods.com


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

kranac said:


> Our farm is in Milaca.
> 
> Www.littlehouseinthewoods.com


WOW, what are the odds? I would love to see your hogs.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Kinda cash poor. Any chance of a swap?


----------



## kranac (Sep 8, 2010)

A homesteader always barters. I sent you a PM give me a call.


----------



## Tom VH (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice looking pigs, what kind of fencing do you use? is it electric? it looks light.


----------



## kranac (Sep 8, 2010)

Tom VH said:


> Nice looking pigs, what kind of fencing do you use? is it electric? it looks light.


It's http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=51907&criteria=pig pig quik Fence from Premier 1. 

It's electric netting that I move around. I love the stuff and it makes raising pigs fun. I use 2 100 foot sections and make a quick 50 x 50 area. I have extra fencing so I can build the next one and just open the fence. I remove all the rocks and any debris they upturned under the soil and till and seed the area with oats or barley. Takes about 2-3 hours to move 3 or so paddocks, pick the rock and seed them. We are new to our farm here and the pigs are helping us reclaim the land.

I would love to have 5 strand High Tensile electric fence but honestly its such a big cost and I'm not certain where I would want it. Until then I like the idea of portability. Also its easy to move the tractor about to run the tiller, loader for rocks and seeder when I don't have to drive around in HT paddock. Just pick up the fence set aside and work. If i need an area cleaned up I can move them in there in a matter of minutes. Move them to a low area with shade and wallows in the hot summer days or put them in a wind protected area.... etc. for the most part I leave them in one paddock for a week or 2. It takes them about 2 weeks to fully "utilize" the paddock. 

My pasture is sections of oats and barley in different stages of growth. Then in the fall I will turn the feeders on them when the acorns aren't ready. I'll try put up some pictures.


----------



## Tom VH (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for for the info. kranac.


----------



## kranac (Sep 8, 2010)

Old paddock planted with oats








The picture below shows 3 different paddocks the farthest on the left was just planted, The one in the middle is a few weeks old, and the fenced in one is one currently being "utilized" This picture also represents where the red wattles in the first post were a few weeks back. 








This one is about 2 weeks old just a sow and a litter.








More oats


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Kranak, how do you Farrow?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I just paid a visit to Kent. He has some very nice hogs. I'm impressed with how well they farrow on their own and on how well the sows are holding condition without becoming hogzilla huge. I like his paddock system and the Premiere fencing seems to work well and be forgiving of the problems usually associated with pigs and electric fence.

Very nice young fella and a nice little operation. I hope to be bringing a couple of his pigs home in the very near future.


----------



## Holly Ruder (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi, I am interested in pasture pigs. I have done confinement and straw pack for years. I hate it. Pigs need their freedom. I have sokme pasture, mostly I have a large grove. I was told wattles are what I need. As a wattle owner what do you think. I have never worked with this breed.
H


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

It looks like a good plan, use and follow-through.


----------

